# Favourite schooling fish



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok folks, tell me your fav freshwater schooling fish.
I'm more interested in true schooling fish, not shoaling ones.
My only experience has been with neon dwarf rainbows and neon tetras, I like them both but I'm curious if there are any others out there that school nicely.
Feel free to ad pics or videos!

aaaaaaaaaand, go!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

- cardinal tetras
- rummynose tetras
- harlequin tetras
- tiger barbs (aggressive)
- white clouds
- chili rasboras (nano)

I too, love the sight of small fishes swimming in a school. In my experience, rummynose and harlequins are the tightest schoolers, and cardinals the losest. It also depends on the mood of the fishes. I've had cardinals that schooled every day until they just started doing their own things.

I've never kept tiger barbs, but I've seen tanks with them, and they look really cool in a school.

Here's a video of my old 79-gallon planted tank, and some pictures of my fishes schooling.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Beauty tank!

I had tiger-barbs, they're more shoaling than schooling, still fun to watch though. 
They were my little ADD fish, they could never sit still LOL
I think schooling behaviour is stimulated by larger fish in the tank (at least that was the case with my neons)


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I like small. Planted tanks, but small. So I'd go - chili rasboras.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Corydoras Hastatus, nothing beats these little cories when it comes to follow the leader, too bad they are impossible to find locally


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am just getting into the schooling fish and I like neon tetras, the about a dozen tiger barbs in my semi aggressive 90 are great to.

Now when setting up a tank of schooling fish, how many different types of fish looks best? Currently I have 3 types in my 20 and something just isn't right, neons, blackline rasboras and harlequins. Future addition planned is glowlight tetras.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> I am just getting into the schooling fish and I like neon tetras, the about a dozen tiger barbs in my semi aggressive 90 are great to.
> 
> Now when setting up a tank of schooling fish, how many different types of fish looks best? Currently I have 3 types in my 20 and something just isn't right, neons, blackline rasboras and harlequins. Future addition planned is glowlight tetras.


20 gallons isn't really big enough to showcase schooling fishes.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I like Geryi, the most *EXTREME* schooling fresh water fish that you can get! What makes it so special??? It's the *"ONLY" *Serrasalmus genus that can school in an aquarium!


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Jung said:


> Corydoras Hastatus, nothing beats these little cories when it comes to follow the leader, too bad they are impossible to find locally


Wow, those little guys are awesome! 
Why so rare though? Are they demanding? Fragile?


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Digging this up again as I am going to be getting some schooling fish end of month. I've yet to make up my mind as my only true schooling fish experience has been with dwarf neon rainbows or neon tetras (really want the colours to pop as there will be a black background and black gravel) They will be tank-mates to 4 or 5 angels in a 75 Gallon


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Tino said:


> Digging this up again as I am going to be getting some schooling fish end of month. I've yet to make up my mind as my only true schooling fish experience has been with dwarf neon rainbows or neon tetras (really want the colours to pop as there will be a black background and black gravel) They will be tank-mates to 4 or 5 angels in a 75 Gallon


I had neon tetras for about 5 minutes until they got eaten by the angels haha.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

LOL I plan on getting juvenile angels, so the tetras should have some time


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Lemon tetras are awesome. Look great at adult size. Cory pygmaeus will school as well and are easier to find then hastatus.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the Odessa barb, they are more of a shoaling than a schooling fish. But man the colour and the activity is amazing.


----------

